# protien bars



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

any one got a recipe or a link to trhe sale of a good protien bar that i can eat between breakfast and lunch and bettween lunch and dinner. thanks


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.deepbluesupplements.com/department/protein-bars/lonsdale/product/lonsdale-king-pro-50-bar/431879


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/mybar/mybar-caramel/


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like a great product and would help with fat loss as not a gain bar.


----------

